

Dynamic Infrastructure: Implications for Network Pros  - TechPundit
http://www.infra20.com/post.cfm/dynamic-infrastructure-implications-for-network-pros#respond

======
tptacek
A pay-for-play placed article in a minor pub, reflecting the viewpoint of Greg
Ness, the VP/Marketing of a virtualization security product. A good example of
what you wind up with if you shell out $10k/month for a PR firm.

